# My babies, who are for adoption as well!



## MemoriesRemainx7

If anyone is interested let me know! But these are my babies! THere are 28 beautiful healthy babies, I have 11 other beautiful grown ratties, but I just moved so I need to upload the pics!


----------



## AneesasMuse

wow! that's a lot of kids  I just raised up an orphan boy... he's about 6 weeks now, and he needs a bud. Where are you located? I'm in CA.


----------



## MemoriesRemainx7

Im in Pennsylvania. lol, kinda far.


----------



## AneesasMuse

Yeah, just a little far :lol: 

Seems to be the story of Poodah's and my life... everytime I find a friend for him, they live too far away

...we're still looking, though


----------



## ratwings

Aw man, I cant see them. The pictures say the pic has been moved or deleted.


----------



## Hotgirl1

Gah! I cant see them too!


----------



## lunascrest

hey, if you guys live in boynton, Florida I am looking for ratties! PM me!


----------



## Andrea

I cant see any pictures?? just red crosses in little boxes. Was looking forward to seeing those.


----------

